# Décharge électrique bord droit de mon MacBook Pro 2011



## nifex (2 Août 2011)

Je viens de me rendre compte que mon Macbook pro 17" 2011 m'envoie des décharge électrique sur le bord droit (du coté du trackpad, pas de l'écran), ca se ressent surtout lorsque j'ai le dessous de l'avant bras posé dessus...

Je crois que ça a commencé aujourd'hui, car je n'avais jamais remarqué cela, ca doit faire 3 mois que je l'ai.

Est-ce que vous avez deja eu ca ? Y a t'il une solution que je puisse tester ou bien je dois appeler Apple ? Je n'ai pas encore pris l'appel care, est-ce que je peux quand même les appeler ou bien je dois aller directement dans un magasin ?

Je l'ai acheté sur l'Apple store en ligne et il n'y a pas vendeur agrée à moins d'une heure...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2011)

sujet ... multi multi abordé ... depuis 2001  la fonction recherche ( en haut ) est la pour t'aider


----------



## nifex (2 Août 2011)

eh eh, désolé j'avoue que dans ma précipitation je n'ai pas fait de recherche :rose:

J'y vais donc saur le champs 

Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h49 ----------

Apparemment sans la terre il faut avoir la longue prise sur le bloc d'alimentation et pas seulement la petite fourche.

Etant en vacance je ne l'ai pas, alors je vais devoir m'y faire, car Apple ne semble pas vendre uniquement la longue prise...


----------



## nifex (3 Août 2011)

Juste pour vous signaler l'excellent service client d'Apple.

Je suis aller sur leur site et je n'ai même pas eu besoin de les appeler, ces eux qui m'on rappelé et comme je ne suis pas chez moi durant 1 mois, ils vont m'envoyer gratuitement le fameux câble qui me manquent entre ma prise et le macsafe afin de ne plus avoir ces décharges électriques grâce à la masse présente dans le long câble et pas dans le petit adaptateur.

Alors merci Apple


----------



## nifex (4 Août 2011)

J'ai reçu la prise en 24h, mais malheureusement ca ne change rien au problème malgré ce que j'avais pu lire sur le forum...

Apparemment sans prise de terre je suis condamné a me faire électrocuté 8h par jour durant 1 mois, ce que je trouve complètement hallucinant... D'autant qu'avec mes autre pc portable il n'y a pas de problème, merci la coque en aluminium..... :hein:

Je précise que j'ai mis une prise par tonnerre, mais sa ne suffit pas...

Personne  une idée pour résoudre cela ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2011)

Faire mettre une vraie mise a la terre (qui selon les normes actuels devraient être présente partout)


----------



## nifex (4 Août 2011)

oui mais ce n'est pas chez moi 

D'ailleurs pour ma culture, on peut faire mettre facillement la terre dans une veille maison ?


----------



## Vavache (4 Août 2011)

Essaie avec des moufles et des manches longues


----------



## Larme (4 Août 2011)

Et en mettant un bout de chiffon dessus ?
Il me semble qu'il y a ce genre de protection version cuir


----------



## Aliboron (4 Août 2011)

nifex a dit:


> on peut faire mettre facillement la terre dans une veille maison ?


Oui. Enfin, tout dépend de ce que tu entends par "facilement". Le principe, c'est qu'on enterre un grillage métallique ou un piquet. Mais il faut (évidemment) que ce soit fait par quelqu'un de qualifié (parce qu'en cas de mauvaise installation - ou absence d'installation - il y a danger de mort)...

Dans le cas d'un ordinateur ou autre appareil de ce type, c'est de l'électricité statique que tu prends par décharges. C'est plus désagréable qu'autre chose.


----------



## Lefenmac (4 Août 2011)

nifex a dit:


> oui mais ce n'est pas chez moi
> 
> D'ailleurs pour ma culture, on peut faire mettre facillement la terre dans une veille maison ?




Suis pas bricolo mais ai eu à me poser la question y a peu. Si tes gaines dans lesquelles passent tes câbles électriques sont assez grosses oui, sinon hop faut faire des saignées dans tes murs et tout ouvrir....


----------



## nifex (4 Août 2011)

Merci pour vos reponse, c'est bon a savoir.

Ce Que je vais faire c'est l'utiliser sur la baterrie le plus possible en attendant...


----------



## BastienA (5 Août 2011)

Juste en passant, j'utilise un transfo avec une prise americaine d'ou j'utilise un adaptateur pour pouvoir le brancher chez moi. Sur cette adaptateur, il n'y a pas de prise de terre et j'ai jamais eu de coup de jus...


----------



## drs (5 Août 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Oui. Enfin, tout dépend de ce que tu entends par "facilement". Le principe, c'est qu'on enterre un grillage métallique ou un piquet. Mais il faut (évidemment) que ce soit fait par quelqu'un de qualifié (parce qu'en cas de mauvaise installation - ou absence d'installation - il y a danger de mort)...
> 
> Dans le cas d'un ordinateur ou autre appareil de ce type, c'est de l'électricité statique que tu prends par décharges. C'est plus désagréable qu'autre chose.



chez mes parents, j'avais connecté le fil de terre de la prise sur le tuyau du radiateur. Donc tout le circuit de radiateur de la maison me servait de terre et du coup...plus de ronflette dans les hp 

Jamais eu de problème


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2011)

c'est pas une mise a la terre ça, c'est en plus dangereux


----------



## drs (5 Août 2011)

macinside a dit:


> c'est pas une mise a la terre ça, c'est en plus dangereux



non c'est pas une mise à la terre, mais ca compense quand même. Et puis dangereux, certes... mais bon, le risque est faible quand même


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2011)

sisi c'est une dangereux, la mise a la terre est l'un des éléments de sécurité d'une installation électrique  la sécurité des biens et des personnes ne sont plus assuré


----------



## drs (5 Août 2011)

macinside a dit:


> sisi c'est une dangereux, la mise a la terre est l'un des éléments de sécurité d'une installation électrique  la sécurité des biens et des personnes ne sont plus assuré



on est d'accord. OUI C'EST DANGEREUX et ne pas reproduire ce que j'ai dit. Je l'ai fait en connaissance de cause, et dans des circonstances particulières (évidemment, toute l'electricité de la maison n'était pas connectée sur les radiateurs )

Mais bon, sur des maisons qui ont 30 ans, il n'y a pas de terre sur certaines...


----------



## Aliboron (5 Août 2011)

drs a dit:


> chez mes parents, j'avais connecté le fil de terre de la prise sur le tuyau du radiateur. Donc tout le circuit de radiateur de la maison me servait de terre et du coup...plus de ronflette dans les hp
> Jamais eu de problème


C'est vrai qu'on n'est pas sensé le faire. Mais, lorsque les choses sont faites dans les règles, le circuit des radiateurs est raccordé à la terre. C'est obligatoire depuis bien plus de trente ans. Même chose pour les encadrements métalliques des portes quand c'est le cas, la robinetterie si la tuyauterie est en cuivre, les lustres métalliques,... Donc, raccorder le fil de terre d'une prise à un tuyau de radiateur, ça revient bel et bien à le raccorder à la terre (si les choses sont faites dans les règles, hein).


----------



## iMacounet (5 Août 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Oui. Enfin, tout dépend de ce que tu entends par "facilement". Le principe, c'est qu'on enterre un grillage métallique ou un piquet. Mais il faut (évidemment) que ce soit fait par quelqu'un de qualifié (parce qu'en cas de mauvaise installation - ou absence d'installation - il y a danger de mort)...
> 
> Dans le cas d'un ordinateur ou autre appareil de ce type, c'est de l'électricité statique que tu prends par décharges. C'est plus désagréable qu'autre chose.


Oui, en effet il faut qu'une valeur en Ohm soit respectée (Pas plus de 100ohm) si mes souvenirs sont bons !

Si ta mise à la terre est mauvaise, elle peut faire l'effet inverse !


----------



## nifex (5 Août 2011)

En résumé la mise a terre c'est compliqué...

Excellent le radiateur, mais je vais quand meme eviter 

Comme vous avez l'air de bien vous y connaitre, quel sont les risques sans la mise a terre ???


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2011)

l'une des théories sur cet accidents est un problème de mise a la terre justement 







pour en savoir plus : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terre_(électricité)


----------



## iMacounet (5 Août 2011)

nifex a dit:


> En résumé la mise a terre c'est compliqué...
> 
> Excellent le radiateur, mais je vais quand meme eviter
> 
> Comme vous avez l'air de bien vous y connaitre, quel sont les risques sans la mise a terre ???


Ben c'est comme le MacBook, tu ressens des petits picotemets, mais si c'est un appareil qui reçois directement du 230v avec des parties en métal apparentes que tu peux donc toucher, il se peut que tu reçoive une décharge électrique... 

Bon après moi je ne suis pas expert.


----------



## drs (5 Août 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Donc, raccorder le fil de terre d'une prise à un tuyau de radiateur, ça revient bel et bien à le raccorder à la terre (si les choses sont faites dans les règles, hein).



C'est ce qu'on m'avait dit à l'époque (je suis pas du tout expert en électricité). Le fait est que une fois ceci fait, je n'avais plus la désagréable ronflette dans les hp.

Ceci dit, excusez moi pour le HS, ce n'était pas trop le sujet du topic


----------



## BastienA (6 Août 2011)

Bon, je vois que peu de personne savent ce qu'est la terre, je vais donc expliquer (doucement):

Comme vous le savez, le courant du secteur est alternatif, donc il n'y a pas de plus ou de moins a propement parle. Cependant, sur l'une des deux bornes est reliee a chaque carcasse metallique. On appelle ceci la terre. La borne ou la terre est connectee est le fil neutre. L'autre est le fil de phase. Si jamais, pour une raison X dans un appareil, le fil de phase touche la carcasse, alors le courant va s'ecouler de la phase a la terre, or le disjoncteur va voir que du courant passe sur la terre d'ou il disjoncte pour proteger les utilisateurs. Bah oui parce que sans la terre, la personne qui toucherait la carcasse pourrait etre electrocutee.


----------



## drs (6 Août 2011)

heu à mon sens la terre n'a rien à voir avec le neutre.

Dans une prise, on a le neutre, la phase et la terre. La tension est une différence de potentiel entre le fil de phase et le neutre (aussi entre la phase et la terre).
A mon sens la terre est là pour absorber les fuites de courant

j'ai bon?


----------



## Aliboron (6 Août 2011)

BastienA a dit:


> Bon, je vois que peu de personne savent ce qu'est la terre, je vais donc expliquer (doucement)


Avant d'expliquer, je pense que tu devrais réviser un peu, ça t'éviterait de tout mélanger.  Le document vers lequel renvoie drs te permettra de mieux visualiser tout ça.

_Un tout petit reproche quand même à ce document : dans le premier exemple, l'illustration ne peut pas correspondre à une paire de ciseaux introduite dans une prise. Elle correspond plutôt à l'introduction de deux conducteurs, un dans chaque main, dans une prise. Il ne faut quand même pas laisser jouer les enfants avec des ciseaux dans des prises (surtout si le circuit n'est pas équipé d'un disjoncteur différentiel) mais le danger avec des ciseaux est moins grand, car il y aura court circuit direct. Enfin bon, c'est un détail, l'ensemble du document est bien fait._


----------



## BastienA (7 Août 2011)

Je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai oublié une phrase dans mon explication . Mais DRS a raison, on mesure la difference de potentiel.


----------

